# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  الذهب محليا فـي أعلى سعر له منذ عام 1981

## منار المومني

قفزت أسعار الذهب عالميا منذ يوم الاثنين لمستويات عالية جديدة لتسجل سعر الأونصة 841 دولارا ، فيما ارتفع سعر الغرام للذهب في الأسواق المحلية بفارق 80 قرشا . وقال متعاملون في الذهب أنه وحال استمرار ارتفاع أسعار الذهب والذي اقترب فعليا من أعلى سعر سجله في عام 1981 ، تكون أسعار المعدن الأصفر قد سجلت اعلى مستويات تحققت طوال القرن الماضي وحتى وقتنا هذا . ووفقا لبيانات نقابة تجار الحلي والمجوهرات فقد بلغت أسعار الذهب في السوق المحلية للغرام من العيار 24قيراط 00ر19 دينارا للبيع و90ر18 دينار للشراء ، بينما بلغ سعر الغرام من العيار 21 قيراط وهو الأكثر تداولا في عمليات البيع والشراء للمصوغات الذهبية بين المواطنين 40ر16 دينار للبيع و30ر16 دينار للشراء مرتفعا عن 60ر15 سعر البيع و50ر15 سعر الشراء سجلت بعد انتهاء عطلة نهاية الأسبوع في الأسواق العالمية والتي تصادف الاثنين .
وقال أمين سر نقابة تجار الحلي والمجوهرات غالب سكجها أن ارتفاع أسعار المعدن الأصفر حاليا يرتبط بأسباب اقتصادية بصورة رئيسية أهمها انخفاض سعر الصرف للدولار اضافة للمزيد من الاقبال على شراء الذهب من قبل صناديق الادخار والاستثمار العالمية . واضاف سكجها أنه وفي ظل المتغيرات السريعة الراهنة التي يعيشها قطاع الذهب أصبح من الصعب امكانية التكهن بما ستستقر عليه أسعار الذهب في الأيام القليلة القادمة ، علما بأن المجتمع المحلي يتميز بحالة ترقب دائمة لأوضاع القطاع سواء في حالة الرغبة بشراء الذهب أو بيع الممتلكات المدخرة على شكل مصوغات ذهبية . وحول وضع القطاع المحلي ذكر أن حالة من القلق والترقب تسود تجار الحلي والمجوهرات حيث يبدي صاغة تخوفهم من المزيد من الارتفاع على أسعار الذهب ، مما يطيح بأية آمال قريبة بحدوث انفراج في سوق الذهب وتحريك حالة الركود التام التي يعانيها القطاع منذ شهور طويلة .


المصدر جريده الراي

----------


## Shb_Cute

اشكرك عالخبر الجديد 

ولسه حيرتفع الذهب اكتر من هيك بكتير 

حتى دبلة الخطوبة ما حنقدر نشتريها مستقبلا

دام تواصلك معنا

----------


## ajluni top

شباب ما الكم غير الروسي

حاهالحال عمرنا ا بنتجوز

شكرا اختي الك منار عالخبر  :Eh S(7):

----------

